# Threw a track on the mini-x :(



## guido (May 13, 2001)

After all I do is preach about how I've never had any problems with our Bobcat Mini-x, I finally screwed up today!

I threw a track on it while coming up (pulling myself up mostly) a really steep muddy hill, I sucked in a piece of old curbing and broke off the track guard and threw the track.

I was in mud, so no apparent damage to the sproket or idler. I picked up the track with my bucket threw it in the truck, then backed the trailer down onto the muddy path and rode on one track while steering with my bucket on the side to guide it onto the trailer.

I got it back to the shop but it was past quiting time...... so I quit!

I'm going to clean everything good first thing in the morning, easy out the 2 broken bolts for the track guard and ATTEMPT to reassemble it by the afternoon.

Anyone had to do this before>??? We don't have a manual of course (Governmaent Contract; go figure!  )

Any help ASAP would be appreciated.

Its 8 P.M. here in Germany, prob about 2 p.m. east coast ( I think), I'll check back later on tonight, hopefully someone has some help for me!!

Thanks in Advance Guys!


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Guido, there is a grease fitting behind a plate in the undercarriage loosen the fitting and push gently with a skid steer enough to compress the cylinder, lift up the machine with the bucket and support the under carriage with blocks put the track on starting at the sprocket and over the top front roller, you may need a pry bar to help slip it over the roller or someone running the tracks forward. BE CAREFULL!! IF YOU DO THIS keep hands and feet away!!!

Once on tighten up on the grease fitting and then add grease to adjust tracks so it hangs about 1 1/2" off the carriage.


----------



## WALT (Feb 7, 2001)

*Always when I am gone*

Guido, Guido, Guido....I take a little bit of leave and....geez....lol...Boy I sure am gettin thirsty!


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*LOL*

Walt, get thirsty all you want, there was no beer coming from my direction!!

I'll tell the rest of the story now......

Well, I got it all cleaned up and figured it out on my own. I released the pressure fitting in the undercarriage on the thrown side and removed the idler wheel. I put a 4x4 in its place and pushed it completely in with a small shop forklift. After I cleaned up the half tube of grease that shot clear accross our shop  I got in between the tracks with the forklift and picked it up high enough to get it around the sproket. I put the idler wheel back on, repostioned my forks under the tracks completely and two of us streched them up onto the risers on the top side. Now, we just wrestled with it for about 10 minutes to get it all "just right" and then pumped it back up with grease, to the Bobcat recomended tension (Which we were no where near to before this happened) And I was on my happy little way again....... or so I thought!

I had told one of my boss's that I should tighten upp the other track, since it was really loose looking compared to the one we just installed, but he told me it was no good and to leave it be (Walt - I'm talking about Randy)
so I did, regreting listening to him afterwards. On my way to the washrack I threw off the other track!!!

This time it took us only about 15 minutes tops to get it back on (we're pro's now  ) and tightened up same as the other side.

Its all good now!! I used it for 2 days now on asphalt taking out over 75 old 3'x3'x3' flag pole footings, lots of turning, etc, and no problems with it.



Well heres the shocker Walt - When Bob tightened the tracks and said he couldn't get any more grease into them, he forgot one simple thing: TO PICK UP ON THAT SIDE OF THE EXCAVATOR!!! I never thought of that, figured he'd known that much.

Well anyway, lots of lessons learned that day, but at least we now know how to change out the tracks.

Thanks for the help Paul, wish I had gotten it sooner, it would have saved a lot of head scratching time!! 

Thank god for that forklift though, I can see it being a lot harder without the extra help!

Now that we can change them out so fast we need a set of rubber tracks Walt!

Well I'm all typed out now, catch you guys later!


----------



## WALT (Feb 7, 2001)

*Damn Guido*

Sounds fun (cause I am not there)  I hate to say that I hope it happens again so you can show me how you do it! I know who to call when it happens to me. I knew you were mentioning Randy before you told me. Oh Well..Same ol' Randy I guess.
As far as the beer mentioning; it was about when you get stuck, when I get back! That innevitable, right? Either way am I getting sick of this weak beer over here, I might get stuck myself! LATER


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

At least you weren't in a river when you thru your track, we lost one in a river last year. Talk about fun 
seems the operator didn't see a pice of concrete with rebar sticking out needless to say it pulled the track right off. try puting one on in a river


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*River Mechanic!*

Yeah, Paul, that would be a pain I assume!

I want to make up a couple pieces of 2x6 nailed to each other and then put a couple of layers of rubber mudflap on top of them. I'll use it if it happens again like this time on the job where I have to get it out of the woods to fix it. I did okay holding the broke side up with the bucket and swinging the house while rolling on the good track, its just you have to set it down every 10' or so to re position your bucket. I would set it on this to not damage the sproket or pulleys.

Well enough about this, I'll post again when something else breaks on it!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Guido

I've seen pictures of your "reputation" and I'm surprised that you didn't just BURY it when it threw the track so you could send us another memorable picture.

By the way. On a serious note.
You guys (and gals, politically correct) that are out there serving in the military. THANK YOU. To few people remember to tell you that.

Bruce


----------

